# sick betta...please help



## jakar (Apr 30, 2007)

I was away for 2 weeks and the water for my betta was not changed. Now it is limp and can barely swim. It is at the bottom of the tank and appears to be totally disoriented. It is not moving at all. I changed the water, but it has been 12 hours and it has barely moved (still alive though). Can anything be done?


----------



## Cichlidsrule (Nov 8, 2006)

It depends. A lot of older bettas get depressed, in which case there's not a lot you can do. You could try putting in a new decoration to stimulate him, or maybe a live plant or two. Also, test the water (your LFS should be able to test it for free) just in case.


----------

